# Bovi-Sera



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

So, I was flipping through the Jeffers catalog and saw this product: http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/pro ... AND%20sera

Does anyone here use this? Here is what Hoegger's website says on it: http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/prod ... t=0&page=1

Just curious if anyone has this or thinks it is worth having on hand? Thanks!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

It probably is not neccessary If you've never had issues with any of those pathogens. This is something for animals that have recently been exposed to these pathogens and could be in danger of developing the disease. It only provides quick, short term immunity like an antitoxin.

It could be useful to give if you take goats to a show or something--It would provide short term immunity for things they might have been exposed to at the show or help them recover more quickly if they became infected with something...but for regular home use, you could probably do without it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you know i Think this is what my vet said to get before going to a show :scratch: but I lost the paper I wrote the information on so i cant say for sure :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

If you did give it, this is like an antitoxin so you should have epi on hand in case of an allergic reaction. Just an FYI.


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

I believe we gave it at the vet clinic for calves that were bought at the sale yard. The farmer would swing by the clinci right from the sale yard to have the calves looked at and the vet would unsually hit them with this product. You never know what the animals have been exposed to at the sale yard.
Sue


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I used it this spring on my 2 little guys that came down with pnuemonia, I had a hard time getting them over it.......so I called and talked with Anne Hoegger and she strongly suggested it. It was pretty cheap, so I gave it and I can not tell you if it helped......but my little ones did get over the pnuemonia and seem healthier and hardier than my other 2 now......Mrs. Hoegger says to give as soon as you have a goat acting off :shrug: .


----------

